# Add Library button not showing in kontakt 5 latest



## novaburst (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi all i have moved my koontakt librarys to a new drive ssd 3rd party librarys are ok but things like LADD and Emotional cello need to be added to kontakt.

but the add library button is gone in Kontakt 5 latest is there another way to do this or do i need to reinstall from developer

The add library button used to be where the arrow is pointing
Why was it taken away







Thanks for your help


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 5, 2020)

Open Native Access. It knows what player libraries you have and they can be added or redownloaded there. You should be able to point to where the library is, using “Relocate”. Then they will pop up in Kontakt 5 libraries tab without reopening. This has to be done for each library when you move samples.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 5, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Open Native Access. It knows what player libraries you have and they can be added or redownloaded there. You should be able to point to where the library is, using “Relocate”. Then they will pop up in Kontakt 5 libraries tab without reopening. This has to be done for each library when you move samples.



Thanks for reply, not at my machine at the moment just wanted to clarify that the library only needs to be added not download can Native access just add a library only, as this is what I need,

I don't use N A alot accept when downloading and installing a new library but not aware that you can just add the library if it's already in your machine.

These things always come up when you make changes to your set up hence the noobish questions.

Thanks


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2020)

ok i found it i did not notice the little add buttton that appears when a library is not installed, or probably did notice but took no notice of it does that make sense........ all sorted.

Thanks


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2020)

I think what they have done is take some of kontakts options and put them on N A, i think what they could have done was merge N A and Kontakt together and make it just one i think it would save time.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 6, 2020)

No it wouldn't save time, because then you have copies of the same code in two different programs, it would make it much harder to maintain. NA is the downloader and authorizer of all NI products, so any authorization code is not tied inside Kontakt anymore (which was previously the case with Service Center code actually being in Kontakt in order to do a sort of "quick activation" thing - not necessary any longer, especially with SC approaching end of life on May 31st this year). This was all done in version 5.6.8, and that was May 2017...

NA is an entirely separate thing, merging it with Kontakt would bloat it for no good reason.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> No it wouldn't save time, because then you have copies of the same code in two different programs, it would make it much harder to maintain. NA is the downloader and authorizer of all NI products, so any authorization code is not tied inside Kontakt anymore (which was previously the case with Service Center code actually being in Kontakt in order to do a sort of "quick activation" thing - not necessary any longer, especially with SC approaching end of life on May 31st this year). This was all done in version 5.6.8, and that was May 2017...
> 
> NA is an entirely separate thing, merging it with Kontakt would bloat it for no good reason.



i think once i realized what was going on it was quick and easy to add librarys but i think i would have prefered to have done this in Kontakt becuase its just to easy to forget things when you dont use a feature for a long time, i think i turned Kontakt upside down to look for the add button i was like where is it gone .... intill i realized it had been taken away.

But what is is what is i guess it all works


----------

